# New Springtails?



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I found these this evening in my Bromeliad/Orchid tubs.
Looked like a tiger striped springtail.. so I spent some time pulling some to get a possible ID and start an attempt at culturing them.
Tho Im not sure if they definitely are springtails they look very much like them and Ive found a few that look similar enough which seem to be in the genus Entomobrya


I started some in my typical microfauna media but since then Ive not been able to find them...
So I had a broken pot that I smashed up to small chunks and setup a new culture that I found to be closer to the environment I discovered them in. I setup a culture using only the broken chunks of clay pot and was actually able to observe these little guys for a bit. they are very fast and quite active.
Below are some photos Ive taken.
Srry for the quality but all I have is a point and click camera.



































































Thanx for any help in advance!


Todd


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Do they jump like a springtail?


----------



## itskris (Jan 5, 2011)

Honestly it looks like these fleas we get down here on our dogs.


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like an Entomobrya, possibly assuta or ligata, but it's difficult to make a positive ID.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah E. assuta is what I was thinking as well.

Update just checked these guys and apparently the didnt like my culture conditions 
Soooo I will wait a few weeks and harvest some again.
In the meantime any ideas for a proper culture for these?
My other springs are in containers with no air holes so I assumed these would be fine as well.
Maybe thats not the case?

Sooo heres the conditions I found them in.
Sterlite tubs filled with potted plants.Most of these pots are clay. the whole tub gets watereed twice per week... sometimes a 3rd watering is needed. this watering typically fills a half inch or so in each tub.
I found these before the first watering this week.

Now what I wonder is, are these guys maybe something that would do better in fruitfly cup?
I still believe the clay chunks would be the way to go. 
Should I keep them on the drier side compared to other springs?

Thanx,


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh yeah on the fleas note.... thanks? Ill check and see if there any mammals in my Bromeliad/Orchid tubs... as I hosts are required for fleas to live long enough to breed.

But thanx for the input, Ive ruled out fleas due to incorrect body shape


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

well if they are springs and you get them going send me some


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't know about the specific conditions required but the next time you harvest some, I'd recommend setting up a few small cultures in FF cups with different media. Maybe try one with the classic charcoal method, another with some ABG mix and another with peat. Ventilation and the amount of standing water in the culture will be something you'll have to tweak as time goes on.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Every springtail culture will benefit from airflow. I silicone micron filter pieces into the lids of my cultures. Its mite proof, and still allows gas exchane whike slowing water loss
Try culturing them on turface or charcoal.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Again, I may add, that i found these running around on clay pots... doing great!
So I think mimicking that will be a key to culturing.

However I do agree airflow is going to be important.


Soo within an hour I could find none in my culture containing the same microfauna media I use for my isos. and I wonder if this mix wasnt airy enough for them. Ill get a pic of that later.

Im seriously considering setting these up in a small sterlite bin of broken terracotta pots and maybe some charcoal as well.
I truly think peat is going to be a bad idea. 


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Here is where I found them 











the 2 sterilite bins as well as the plant tray.

Found about a dozen on a single pot today. So Im fairly confident that there is still a good viable colony in these tubs

Todd


----------

